# fish is growing bubbles



## Amandaroo (Dec 25, 2014)

My brothers fish has bubbles growing on his side. I tried to research it, but could not find anything. Any ideas?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

start changing water!
As much as possible as often as possible(INKMAKER)!
Looks like dropsy, which is more a symptom or secondary infection to some other bacterial issue.


----------



## Amandaroo (Dec 25, 2014)

The water was just changed and tank was cleaned prior to this happening.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Search dropsy.
The scales are "pineconed " due to internal damage.Probably kidney issues by now that won't work out well fo this fish.
Sorry!
HAH! I just saw the bubbles in pic!
The fish is not well.
It still has dropsy also.
Sorry again.


----------



## April R (Nov 13, 2014)

So sorry. I hate to say he looks beyond repair but he looks pretty far gone to me. Isolate him in a container with clean treated water ASAP to try and prevent infection spreading if he dies or his skin starts to leak.


----------



## Amandaroo (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks. The fish is pretty old, he still has spunk though. We will see what we could do.


----------



## April R (Nov 13, 2014)

Could just be organ failure due to old age. Good luck and best wishes


----------

